
Security update for Windows 10, version 1607 has been removed - fortran77
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4524244/security-update-for-windows-10-february-11-2020
======
dmfdmf
Title should say _Windows 10 version 1607, 1703, 1709, 1803, 1809, 1903 and
1909: February 11, 2020_ update.

This patch modifies UEFI to close a security hole but trashes the boot
certificates and thus blocking boot up after update on some PCs. I've been
setting update delay to one day on client PCs to give MS a day to pull a bad
update. Looks like I need to set that to 4 or 5 days to avoid disasters like
this.

